# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Bacopa caroliniana



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Bacopa caroliniana

Common name: Mint Bacopa, Water Hyssop

Lighting: 2 w/g +

Growth: moderate to fast

Demands: Easy

Pruning: Topping and replanting the tops as
close as possible together for a dense grouping.
Tends to be highly invasive by sending out "runner" stems across the substrate
which grow upward once it senses an increase
in light levels. To propagate, simply snip
off these "runners" and replant wherever you
need more Bacopa.









Water hardness, pH: not critical

Temperature: grows best at temps below 80 F

Experiences: A classic, beautiful aquarium plant
that has been in the hobby for many years. 
Richer conditions make this plant grow much
faster and greener. Under intense light and
lean conditions (NO3 0-5 ppm, low PO4 as well),
the color can range from bronze to bright pink
at the top. Very distinctive in the aquascape
because of the unique color and succulent
foliage.

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Bacopa caroliniana

Common name: Mint Bacopa, Water Hyssop

Lighting: 2 w/g +

Growth: moderate to fast

Demands: Easy

Pruning: Topping and replanting the tops as
close as possible together for a dense grouping.
Tends to be highly invasive by sending out "runner" stems across the substrate
which grow upward once it senses an increase
in light levels. To propagate, simply snip
off these "runners" and replant wherever you
need more Bacopa.









Water hardness, pH: not critical

Temperature: grows best at temps below 80 F

Experiences: A classic, beautiful aquarium plant
that has been in the hobby for many years. 
Richer conditions make this plant grow much
faster and greener. Under intense light and
lean conditions (NO3 0-5 ppm, low PO4 as well),
the color can range from bronze to bright pink
at the top. Very distinctive in the aquascape
because of the unique color and succulent
foliage.

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Bright light gives this plant a slight pinkish color. It has a minty fragrance. A very light dependent plant. If it is too over shadowed by other plants, it will quickly lose its leaves. If light is to weak, the stems quickly rot. Its a good indicator if you have sufficient light. Its native to the South eastern united states, so it can handle cool temps well.

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

So how do you guys keep it down? I always thought its biggest drawback is its extreme bouyancy. I'd get all but one of the stems replanted and they'd all come up when I put the last one in.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Don't know if it is the same species but there is a form of Bacopa that lives here in North West PA that makes a great aquarium plant, I have seen it groing in shallow swamps in 90 degree water and much cooler spring fed ponds.

*Don't feel like Satan, but I am to them...*


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Cavan, once it takes root in the substrate it should stay there!

Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Until you replant. I ended up rubber banding stems to rocks.


----------



## JLudwig (Feb 16, 2004)

I my high light tanks, I never had it go 'pink', only to an unintersting unhealthy looking brown color... For this reason I think this plant looks better in lower light/slow growing tanks...

Jeff Ludwig
AquaticPlantWiki: www.rockytop.net


----------



## mchernecki (Feb 3, 2003)

If you want something a little different, let it break the surface and grow out of the tank. Mine quickly grew over the sides of my tank trailing in all directions and loaded with purple flowers. Looks very nice.


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

It is the same in my high-light tank, Jeff. It has a colour of something between pink and brown...










Well, it doesnt look so bad in this picture...
It is there together with ludwigia arcuata and rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Whoa, nice coloration! Mine only turns bronze...Astrid, how much light do you have it growing under?


----------



## Shane A smith (Jun 15, 2003)

You may have Bocapa Carolinia 'Varient'. Mine turns bright purple. Gives the look of a flower in the aquarium.

50gal 160watts PC 6500k Clay Substrate.


----------



## Astrid (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks Raul.
I have 150 Watt in my 200 liters (53 gal) tank.

And after adding some CO2...









[This message was edited by Astrid on Tue December 30 2003 at 05:43 AM.]


----------

